# Worried about a sore spot on my tiels wing



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, I noticed yesterday morning that Peanut had a red sore spot on the top of his wing, with a couple of feathers missing from that bit. One of his tail feathers was broken and he just looked a bit ruffled in general. I think he may have had night fright, but I'm not totally sure as I wasn't home that night. 

I'm just wondering if the sore on his wing is anything to be worried about? I also noticed that when he's preening a couple of feathers are coming out now and then. He's only 4 months old, is this too early for a first molt? I'm worried that he may be over preening himself and caused the sore on his wing?

And sorry the photos aren't great, he didn't want me to touch his wing so I could only get the photos when he was preening


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

have u ever givin him a bath? somtimes when u dont give them a bath there skin gets dry and they preen a lot becouse of the dry skin and then u could have gotten the sore. i have had this happen before


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, I give him a misting about once a week. He hates water so I'm still trying to get him used to it, I gave him a spray shortly after I took those pictures


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

can u afford the vet at the moment


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes I can take him to the vet if he needs it. He had a yeast infection that cleared up about a month ago now, so he's been for a lot of vet visits in the 2 months that I've had him. The most recent visit was about 2 weeks ago and they did a blood test just to make sure he doesn't have chlamydiodis (as a precaution), but was given the all clear health wise  So I don't think I need to take him in, he's fine in all other aspects. Do you think the sore on his wing warrants another vet visit?


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

isnt chlamydiodis the same as parrot fever ? my birds going to be tested for it soon becouse me brother had it couple weeks ago. and your bird probable dosnt need to go to the vet but if it gets worse i would


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

ericmcginn5 said:


> isnt chlamydiodis the same as parrot fever ? my birds going to be tested for it soon becouse me brother had it couple weeks ago. and your bird probable dosnt need to go to the vet but if it gets worse i would


I'm actually not to sure, my vet just says that its common in cockatiels so I got him tested just in case. And yes I'll keep as eye on him, I should be getting a call soon about his results so I'll ask the vet about it then too


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

ok sounds good i want to give my bird a brake for being at the vet first for a while. he has been there sense friday he had something wrong with his lungs and vet wanted him to stay there and they had cameras on him all night


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

ericmcginn5 said:


> ok sounds good i want to give my bird a brake for being at the vet first for a while. he has been there sense friday he had something wrong with his lungs and vet wanted him to stay there and they had cameras on him all night


Oh no that doesn't sound good, do you know what's wrong with him now? Is he doing any better?


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

yes much better cant remenber name on the lung disease it was complex vet let me get him this evening he is doing awsome. i toke him home and he toke a nap then was on my shoulder after that much better than he was before


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

ericmcginn5 said:


> yes much better cant remenber name on the lung disease it was complex vet let me get him this evening he is doing awsome. i toke him home and he toke a nap then was on my shoulder after that much better than he was before


That's good to hear  its always horrible when they're sick


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

yep definitely. and the vet bill was high too to have him stay the night for two nights


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

ericmcginn5 said:


> yep definitely. and the vet bill was high too to have him stay the night for two nights


I know, I had Peanut stay at the vets overnight and that was not cheap! He's been one expensive bird, but its worth it to have him happy and healthy


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

definatly worth it can i ask what did u pay for overnight do u know? what about like a culture


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

ericmcginn5 said:


> definatly worth it can i ask what did u pay for overnight do u know? what about like a culture


It was about $350 in total, but that also included the medications I had to give him at home


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

mine was 700 bucks with two overnight meddicine and a xray


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow.....and when Foster had his bone infection it only cost me $260. Mind you it didn't include an overnight stay, but it did include an xray and medications. 

Next time I'm at the vet I shan't complain about the cost, LOL


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

the over night thro it over the top and it stayed on a sunday too witch they charge more for of course. and it was there for 2 nights


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

han93 said:


> Hi everyone, I noticed yesterday morning that Peanut had a red sore spot on the top of his wing, with a couple of feathers missing from that bit. One of his tail feathers was broken and he just looked a bit ruffled in general. I think he may have had night fright, but I'm not totally sure as I wasn't home that night.
> 
> I'm just wondering if the sore on his wing is anything to be worried about? I also noticed that when he's preening a couple of feathers are coming out now and then. He's only 4 months old, is this too early for a first molt? I'm worried that he may be over preening himself and caused the sore on his wing?
> 
> And sorry the photos aren't great, he didn't want me to touch his wing so I could only get the photos when he was preening


Hi han93...any updates on the sore spot on Peanuts wing?? I noticed that my Peanut also has this!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

sprman00 said:


> Hi han93...any updates on the sore spot on Peanuts wing?? I noticed that my Peanut also has this!


It appears to be a lot better now, and it hasn't gotten any bigger! He has some feathers growing over that bit as well  I think we may have cloned cockatiels! Haha


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Honestly! Too unreal. I also noticed that he has missing feathers under his chin and neck. It was only when I was rubbing his head and he moved it to the side that I noticed the patch of skin without feathers. Ugh. I hope it's nothing serious. I also posted another thread in regards to Peanuts wavy flight feathers. He is active and not displaying any concerning behavior, but the more I think about it the more I think a visit to the vet may be warranted 😕


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

sprman00 said:


> Honestly! Too unreal. I also noticed that he has missing feathers under his chin and neck. It was only when I was rubbing his head and he moved it to the side that I noticed the patch of skin without feathers. Ugh. I hope it's nothing serious. I also posted another thread in regards to Peanuts wavy flight feathers. He is active and not displaying any concerning behavior, but the more I think about it the more I think a visit to the vet may be warranted 😕


Yeah Peanut doesn't have feathers under his beak and there's this one patch on his neck that has no feathers. He got plucked by one of the other cockatiels that the breeder had at his previous home, so I think that's why his missing the feathers on his neck. I'm not actually sure if they're supposed to have feathers under their beak or not. I wouldn't be too worried, my Peanut got the all clear in terms of health a couple of weeks ago  but a vet visit would be a good idea anyway so they can make sure he's okay. Make sure it's an avian vet though, normal vets aren't very helpful with birds!


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh for sure - fortunately there is an avian vet in my town. Hopefully I will get the all clear with Peanut too.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

sprman00 said:


> Oh for sure - fortunately there is an avian vet in my town. Hopefully I will get the all clear with Peanut too.


I'm sure he's (do you know his gender yet?) fine if he's acting normal and eating properly


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

I was told he's male based on parents. He is eating/behaving/pooping normal so I too hope he is ok. I just can't wait wait until I can just enjoy having him instead of constantly stressing! The past month has been brutal!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

sprman00 said:


> I was told he's male based on parents. He is eating/behaving/pooping normal so I too hope he is ok. I just can't wait wait until I can just enjoy having him instead of constantly stressing! The past month has been brutal!


Oh I know, it's so stressful worrying about them all the time! It'll give you some peace of mind once you take him to the vet


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thx han93...I hope so!


----------

